# Bikemarathon Pfälzerwald am 9.8. in Trippstadt



## Thomas Weber (11. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

erst einmal Lob an die Macher: Es ist ein sehr interessantes Forum.

Kennt ihr den Bikemarathon Pfälzerwald? Der findet ja auch in diesem Jahr wieder statt  am 9. August im Camping- und Freizeitzentrum Sägmühle/Trippstadt. Hier werden drei Strecken und ein Kidstrail angeboten, ich habe mich schon für die große Runde, 101 Kilometer, angemeldet. Im letzten Jahr hab ich die mittlere genommen. Da die Tour mitten durch den Pfälzerwald ging, muss ich Euch ja über die Strecke und den Anspruch daran nicht viel erzählen (viele Höhenmeter, viele Single-Trails, und und und... ;-).

Übernachtung geht vor Ort auch (da Freizeitzentrum) und laut Webseite (siehe unter www.bikemarathon-pfaelzerwald.de) soll es in diesem Jahr auch wieder eine Nudelparty geben, mit allem was so dazu gehört: Pasta, kühles Blondes, Aktionen, Streckenvorstellung und Livemusik. 
Ich kanns nur empfehlen und mich würde interessieren, wie Eure Erfahrungen sind.

LG

Thommy


----------



## p41n (11. Juni 2008)

Thomas Weber schrieb:


> .. kühles Blondes,..



also mir wäre nen sexy Blondes lieber..  
zur not geht aber auch nen kühles blondes  

zur veranstaltung kann ich net viel sagen
habe noch net daran teilgenommen
hört sich aber interessant an..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bunsi (11. Juni 2008)

Wenn es nicht so weit wäre.......ich war mit nem Kumpel 1 Woche in Trippstadt, Trainingslager sozusagen. Streckentechnisch kann es nur gut sein, denn alle 5 ausgeschilderten Touren dort sind bestens. Seeeehr hohen Singletrailanteil, da kann der Marathon nur Spaß machen.


----------



## Markus (MW) (12. Juni 2008)

Hi, 

der Marathon ist super. Bin schon zwei mal gefahren. Und wenn diese Jahr nichts dazwichen kommt werde ich sicher wieder an den Start gehen. 
Der Pfälzer Wald Marathon steht in meiner persönlichen Rangliste weit oben, noch vor dem Wasgau Marathon.


----------



## donnersberger (17. Juni 2008)

hab' mich auch angemeldet. Weil ich den das 1x fahre nur defensiv für die 70er Strecke (kann man aber "on the trail" noch ändern, oder?)


----------



## Deleted 48245 (21. Juni 2008)

p41n schrieb:


> also mir wäre nen sexy Blondes lieber..
> zur not geht aber auch nen kühles blondes
> 
> zur veranstaltung kann ich net viel sagen
> ...



Mir wäre ne sexy Blonde am liebsten........
Zur Not geht aber auch eine kühle Blonde 

Die Veranstaltung ist super, die Strecke ebenfalls. Mal gespannt, ob ich dieses Jahr beim fahren auf die 3. Schleife wieder übersehen werde und mit der Zeit von der Langdistanz auf der Mitteldistanz gewertet werde..trotzdem finde ich den Marathon 

Ich kann Dich dort hin mitnehmen!


----------



## crazyeddie (21. Juni 2008)

donnersberger schrieb:


> hab' mich auch angemeldet. Weil ich den das 1x fahre nur defensiv für die 70er Strecke (kann man aber "on the trail" noch ändern, oder?)



wer den satz verstanden hat, sollte auf jeden fall das vielzitierte kühle blonde spendiert bekommen.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (21. Juni 2008)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> wer den satz verstanden hat, sollte auf jeden fall das vielzitierte kühle blonde spendiert bekommen.



Klinkt ja wie mit Babel fish übersetzt.......fragt sich nur aus welcher Sprache?


----------



## hempblend (6. Juli 2008)

soo, hab mich auch mal angemeldet. wird mein erster Marathon deshalb hab ich mich erstmal für die kurze entschieden. Hat denn eventuell jemand GPS Daten von der Strecke? Auf der HP sind ja welche von den normalen Touren aber welche davon ist die kurze Marathon Distanz?? Wäre ja nicht schlecht wenn man die vorher mal abfahren könnte...


----------



## hausmuell (10. Juli 2008)

hempblend schrieb:


> soo, hab mich auch mal angemeldet. wird mein erster Marathon deshalb hab ich mich erstmal für die kurze entschieden. Hat denn eventuell jemand GPS Daten von der Strecke? Auf der HP sind ja welche von den normalen Touren aber welche davon ist die kurze Marathon Distanz?? Wäre ja nicht schlecht wenn man die vorher mal abfahren könnte...



Die 45er von 2007 hab ich aufgezeichnet. Welches Format brauchst du?


----------



## puremalt (11. Juli 2008)

Werde auch dabei sein.

Aber die 2007er Strecke wird dir nix nutzen, weil der MRT jedes Jahr woanders  stattfindet und komplett neue Strecken hat. Letztes Jahr Clausensee, dieses Jahr Trippstadt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p41n (1. August 2008)

wer wird denn noch am marathon teilnehmen?

vielleicht könnte man sich dann dort treffen
wir saarländer in der pfalz müssen doch zusammen halten..


----------



## Oberaggi (1. August 2008)

Habe mich auch gestern noch angemeldet, obwohl ich doch eigentlich die Woche über schon oft genung in der Pfalz bin.


----------



## p41n (2. August 2008)

geht mir genauso.. doch den marathon darf ich mir nicht entgehen lassen.. da drücke ich mal noch ein auge zu.. aber schön, dass du auch dabei bist.. mit welchem bike fährsten? simplon oder centurion?


----------



## p41n (9. August 2008)

soo.. bin wieder zurück.. war nen super marathon.. grandiose streckenführung mit wirklich schönen singletrails.. auch waldautobahnen waren dabei.. aber die hielten sich in grenzen.. die organisation war top.. die pasta zum schluss war auch super.. die biker, mit denen ich kontakt hatte, waren freundlich und nett.. 

alles in allem hat es mir jedemenge spaß gemacht.. nächstes jahr werde ich wieder dabei sein..


----------

